# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  30 Cool Travel Accessories For A Smart Traveler In 2022

## JulissaBeth

They said, collect moments, not things; what they didnt say is that collecting moments and things could be a more intriguing prospect. Todays younger generation is driven by itchy feet and a restless soul. As much as they love traveling, they also love to stay trendy, flash chic gadgets, and brag about it to the world.

Heres the list of 20 uber-cool travel accessories to help you travel smart. Not all of them are available in India, but you can always ask a friend abroad to slip you one or two.

----------


## TomasNovak

elp you travel smart. Not all of them are available in India, but you can always ask a friend abroad to slip you one or two.

----------

